# Affiliate Sites



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings.

I was going to post this in the fulfillment forums but it doesn't directly relate to any of those groups. Basically, what I'm wondering is this. Had anyone setup an affiliate site with t-shirt hell, retro duck or anyplace similar? I have a 2nd domain that I'm currently not doing anything with (www.royalatees.com it really just mirrors a couple of the designs available on www.aeontees.com) and was considering making it an affiliate site for the aforementioned companies. I figure, people are gonna buy based on designs and until our business is at a level where we can compete with those places, it might be in our best interest to go ahead and exploit their services. 

Obviously, we'd still focus on establishing our own brand and identity, but it couldn't hurt to do both at the same time, could it? 

If anyone does this, could you please share your url with me? I'd like to see what you're doing and if you are able to list shirts from more than one company on your affiliate site.

Thanks for any info and have a great day.

Chris
Aeon T-Shirts & Apparel


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, I am an affiliate of many of the online t-shirt retailers. Tshirthell seems to have the best conversion, but linking with them might not be the best fit for everyone.

T-ShirtKing and ChoiceShirts also have pretty good programs.

Check out the listings here for more t-shirt companies with affiliate programs:
http://www.t-shirtlinks.com/?id_category=64


----------



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

Why help them? For a few bucks. [edited] Please be nice to your poor patrons.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

By sending sales to another site through an affiliate program, you get paid for sales you would not have made otherwise.

If you don't have the t-shirt someone wants, why not send them to a link to a t-shirt site that does and get paid for it in the process. Some places would call that good customer service.


----------

